# ظروري اللي ف الرياض



## ميمو الحارثي (9 فبراير 2012)

صبآآآآح الخير للجميع ​محتاجه شغاله تكون ف الرياض بالشهر الله يسعدكم اللي تعرف تعطيني رقمها ع الخاص 
وراح ادعي لكم من كل قلبي ,,,​


----------



## جوو الرياض (10 فبراير 2012)

*رد: ظروري اللي ف الرياض*

موووفقه بطلبك ان شاء الله


----------



## ميمو الحارثي (10 فبراير 2012)

*رد: ظروري اللي ف الرياض*

يسلمووو ,,, 
نورت صفحتي


----------

